# The concept of gelatin and corn syrup is driving me crazy !!



## tinstryde (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a recipe for marshmallows that i came across....

http://homecooking.about.com/od/dessertrecipes/r/bldes164.htm

This has two components which i just do not understand.

How do i use powdered gelatin in place of sheet gelatin ??? I heard some people say 1lb gelatin powder equals ten sheets... Is this true ? And also, how do i convert the wieght of gelatin into no. of tsp to use ??

Why do we use corn syrup in the above recipe of the marshmallows ????

Any help will be greatly appreciated . Thanks.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

The corn syrup is often used as a "doctor" when cooking sugar, which means it will help prevent crystallization.  There are other doctors that can be used if you don't want the corn syrup.  You can use glucose or an acid, like lemon juice or cream of tartar, but in different proportions.

As for the gelatin - 1# definitely does NOT = 10 sheets.  There are many different strengths of sheet gelatin, so there isn't actually a universal conversion, but I can say the sheet gelatin I use weighs 2 grams for each sheet.

This doesn't address your entire question, but hope it helps.


----------



## wunderbier (Aug 3, 2011)

Doesn't that recipe already use powdered gelatin? I remember the Knox stuff coming in orange boxes with those paper bags inside, but it's been awhile since I've cooked in the US. From looking at pictures on the internet it seems like an envelop of Knox gelatin is 7 grams, at any rate.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I envelope of Knox retail gel thickens 1 pint liquid.  Gelatin is normaly sold and graded by a factor known as bloom count. The higher the bloom the stronger the gel. The last time I used Danish sheet gel one and a quarter sheet equalled 1 pkg. knox.retail pack.(commercial grade gel  is sometime higher)


----------

